# 7.5ft Room Divider Leuc Viv



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum but have been keeping PDF for 2 years now. Currently I have a 7.5ft terrestrial vivarium set up with what I believe is 3.4 leucs. I have witnessed 3 males calling and have heard only 3 separate distinct calls out of the seven total frogs in the tank. The females just started laying eggs a few weeks ago and we currently have 1 tadpole still in its gel sack; which my wife and I are really excited about!

I'll be posting early pictures of the 7.5ft tank after it was first set up and then pictures of where it is currently. Stay tuned while I figure out how to post pics!

Later on down the road I will post some new threads with my other tanks that have R. benedicta and Nicaraguan Green & Black Auratus.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Just a little background information on the tank before the pictures. It was originally set up as a fresh water planted tank (if people are interested in pics I can post them later on).

I am running a 72" 4x95w T5 light above the tank…but I am only running 2 of the 4 bulbs because any more than 2 and the temps get too hot in the tank. The light spectrum of the bulbs is ~6500K. I hand mist when necessary and there are 3 pieces of Lexan across the top for a lid. Each piece of Lexan has 3 2" vents drilled in the top. This allows me to adjust the air flow as necessary throughout different portions of the tank.

These pictures are of various stages within the first year.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are photos taken today.


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats the big plant on the left side of the tank.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

wesly2007 said:


> Whats the big plant on the left side of the tank.



Bertolonia cf 'Ovata'


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This is a great idea for a room divider, came out really nice too! My wife would never let me do this...


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks, Matt. I am fortunate enough that my wife likes frogs just as much (if not more) than I do.


----------



## jchavez (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow this is very nice I was thinking of doing something similar 
How wide is this tank? And do you have it secured to the wall in any way? Are the lights hanging from the ceiling?
I might be doing this in my house


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This viv looks the closest to a freshwater aquarium I've ever seen! The view is stunning! More pics, please!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Very cool, did you make the tank yourself I assume? What are the dimensions? It looks good!
Bryan


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> This viv looks the closest to a freshwater aquarium I've ever seen! The view is stunning! More pics, please!


Thanks! I'll try and get some birds eye shots of plants and such tomorrow morning. As for now I'll give you some pictures of what it looked like when it was freshwater planted.



jchavez said:


> Wow this is very nice I was thinking of doing something similar
> How wide is this tank? And do you have it secured to the wall in any way? Are the lights hanging from the ceiling?
> I might be doing this in my house


Tank Dimensions: 90"L x 12"W x 16"H

The tank just sits on top of the low wall that divides our dining room from our living room. This low wall had to be ripped out and rebuilt and at the same time I had outlets put into the ceiling for the light fixture which also hangs form the ceiling. You should totally do a tank like this, it really makes the room!


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Very cool, did you make the tank yourself I assume? What are the dimensions? It looks good!
> Bryan


I did not make the tank myself. The tank is made by LeeMar and was purchased through a local fish store. It is made with 1/2" glass.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Awesome tank. Fish tank and frog tank. How long was fish tank going and why did you make the change.


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Really cool tank, I like the shallow aquarium style. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mike1239 said:


> Awesome tank. Fish tank and frog tank. How long was fish tank going and why did you make the change.


Thanks! It was up for about a year and a half. The main reason why I broke the fish tank down was because of all the maintenance. I as running high light and CO2 plus frosting fertz and I was having to trim the thing 3+ times per week to keep it looking the way I wanted it to. I was at a FW plant club meeting and I meet Greg & Amanda Sihler from AZDR and got talking to them about PDF and eventually made it over to their house and saw their frog setups and fell in love. That was basically what pulled me towards tearing the tank down and switching to PDF.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Limitedjive said:


> Really cool tank, I like the shallow aquarium style.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


Thanks! Your office tank is awesome. If I had a wall that I could do that to,in my house, I probably would!


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean about high tech planted tanks. I stick with low tech planted tanks. But that carpet did look amazing. Was it HC


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mike1239 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about high tech planted tanks. I stick with low tech planted tanks. But that carpet did look amazing. Was it HC


I still have a low tech 4g betta tank in our bathroom...doesn't require much of anything! The carpet in the big tank was HM.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

I have a 40b neon tetra tank in the basement and an empty 55 in the bedroom that was going to be my go at a high tech tank but I think it's going down the frog tank road.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

If you end up giving the high tech route a go...be prepared for lots of work...although my experience was from keeping a 7ft long HM carpet looking good! I like how my java moss in my PDF tank doesn't require trimming to look like a carpet!


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Yeah time is something I'm low on, I like the simple tanks better. I tried to get some of my java moss to grow but it just wouldn't survive the change or it would stay green but no growth came out of it at all. I tried so many times I used all that i had in the tank I had set up for shrimp


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

My moss didn't take off for almost a year, like you said just stayed right where you put it with little growth. Then all of a sudden, boom. I have a new tank that just got set up last week for 4 Nicaraguan Auratus. We shall see if the moss in there takes. I mostly just put it on wood and am trying to keep it as moist as I can hoping it will attach to the wood.


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Plant and frog pictures:


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Next Round:


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

And a few more:


----------



## ToeTapper (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow!! Really nice as a frog tank as well as when it was a PF Planted tank. Nice job.

Randy


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Randy!


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Forgot about this...I have been having these pop out of my ghost wood every so often. Has anyone seen this kind of colored fungus (I'm assuming) before?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow! That's fantastic. Just keep an eye on the Alocasia, if it's the same one I have it gets big...


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Great looking tank. I love the moss growth.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this idea and the vivarium. I've never had fungus like that from my ghostwood before, but it looks pretty wicked!


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I definitely have two plants I have to keep an eye as far as size goes. The fungus is super pretty and was sprouting once every few weeks for a while, but it has slowed down not. It does only come out of one specific area of the wood to.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

shawq0x01 said:


> Plant and frog pictures:


What's the name of this plant? TIA


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Amgini,

That plant is called: Alocasia rugosa

It is one of my favorite plants that I have. I really like the leaf structure and pattern it has. It is also a very rigid leaf as well.


----------

